# Mieć lipę



## BezierCurve

Tradycyjnie, pytanie o slangowe użycie tego zwrotu - czy ktoś już spotkał się z określeniem "mieć lipę" w znaczeniu "mieć przechlapane"? 

Przykład:

- Zostawiliśmy wszystkie pieniądze w hotelu, nie mamy przy sobie nic!
- No to mamy lipę.


----------



## myfakename

Jasne że tak  Synonimy: mieć przypał, mieć dym, albo trochę wulgarniej - mieć przejebane. Choć w twoim przykładzie nie użyłbym pierwszych 2, tamte określenia raczej rezerwowałbym do sytuacji typu złapanie przez policję, albo przyłapanie na kradzieży.


----------



## dreamlike

Czy się spotkałem? Na Lubelszczyźnie, wśród młodzieży szkolnej (do której się jeszcze zaliczam) to wyrażenie cieszy się niesłabnącą popularnością. 

- Dawaj zadzwonimy po Filipa
- Nieee, on ma lipę w domu, nie wynurza się 

Tak samo rzecz się ma z "przypałem", o którym myfakename wspomniał. 

BezierCurve, ja bym raczej powiedział "No to lipa" niż "No to mamy lipę" - jako wyraz rozczarowania, zwiastun kłopotów.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak jest, sama lipa była pierwsza, to przyszło potem...

@myfakename: Fakt, oryginalnie pewnie używano go do sytuacji gdzieś na pograniczu prawa... Czy również "no to mamy ciepło" brzmi znajomo?


----------



## myfakename

Tego akurat nie słyszałem, ale pewnie załapałbym znaczenie po chwilowym zastanowieniu. Za pierwszym razem pewnie jedyne, z czym by mi się to skojarzyło to popuszczenie kupy w majtki


----------



## kirahvi

Znajoma pracuje w gimnazjum i ostatnio, kiedy pytałam o tej "lipie", ona  powiedziała, że to wyrażenie jest już trochę stare. Ci bardziej  nowoczesni uczniowie już coś innego używają, ale nie pamiętam co to  było.

I skąd właśnie pochodzi to wyrażenie mieć lipę albo to  lipa (ja tylko słyszałam "to lipa", nie "mieć lipę")? Drzewem nie da się robić  nic albo co?


----------



## myfakename

kirahvi said:


> Drzewem nie da się robić  nic albo co?



Można ścinając je pod odpowiednim kątem zabić kogoś 

Znalazłem coś: http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=9743


----------



## dreamlike

U mnie jest nadal bardzo popularne, kirahvi. Może Twoja znajoma mówiła o "przypale"? 

Mieć lipę, u rodziców na przykład, znaczy tyle co nie móc wychodzić z domu, czyli innymi słowy mieć szlaban, bo zrobiło się coś złego. Nie mam pojęcia jaka może być etymologia tego wyrażenia. Drzewo przychodzi na myśl, ale cóż ono może mieć tutaj wspólnego ze znaczeniem tego wyrażenia? Jak to w przypadku slangu czasem się zdarza, pochodzenie będzie trudno ustalić.

*EDIT:* A jednak nie tak trudno


----------



## LilianaB

I have never heard any of these expressions, but I do not live in Poland. (the question was if people had heard it)


----------



## dreamlike

And it's no wonder, Liliana, these expressions are very popular with the youth of today, but I can hardly conceive of any grown-up using them - unless he/she wants to sound like a youngster, which happens every now and then (and which is hilarious, by the way)


----------



## LilianaB

I am glad Dreamlike, you have your own vocabulary. There are some expressions in English that are only used by teenagers, I guess,  but I can't think about any right now. Although, I cannot think about the reason why a grown-up living in Poland could not use this expression. It does not sound very childish.


----------



## Thomas1

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to najczęściej spotykam się z określeniem 'ale lipa(!)', które może oznaczać albo np. oszustwo, przekręt albo coś tandetnego, niewypał. Postać 'mieć lipę' jest dla mnie nowa, ale nie dziwi mnie (być może gdzieś ją już kiedyś słyszałem). Częściej słyszę 'mieć przypał' w tym samym znaczeniu. 
Co do pochodzenia, to zastanawiam się czy fakt, że lipina nie jest najlepszej jakości jeśli chodzi o twardość, nie przyczynił się do uznania czegoś kiepskiego za lipę (takie miałem zawsze skojarzenie).


----------



## dreamlike

@Liliana - Yes, we young people, use very specific language these days (which could've also held true for the youth that has had its day), but, excuse me stating the obvious, only when talking to each other. And it's not always the case, sometimes we speak decent Polish, deprived of slang expressions - there's no rule for that. I try to use as little slang expressions as possible, but sometimes it's very helpful in expressing your thoughts accurately.

"Mieć lipę, lipa, przypał" etc. would sound funny coming from the mouth of a grown-up, but maybe it's just my impression. I sometimes hear adults using "our" language and it gives me a good laugh.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes I know the expression in this sense, Thomas, lipa as something worthless or fake. I knew the etymology at one time, but I cannot remember it now.  It is definitely related to the tree, somehow. I will try to find it.


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> There are some expressions in English that are only used by teenagers, I guess,  but I can't think about any right now.



The word _dude_ is a good example.


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie "Ale lipa" oznacza coś niekorzystnego i ma dość szerokie zastosowanie. Na przykład:

W kinie, po wyjściu z "Muppetów": "Ale lipa!"
W klasie, dowiedziawszy się o konieczności napisania sprawdzianu: "Ale lipa!"

Takich przykładów mógłbym podawać setki, tysiące...

Interestingly enough, the original meaning of this expression is '_a lie_'.

"Przypał" for me is a situation in which you are caught red-handed doing something which you're not supposed to be doing, for example cheating in an exam.



Natomiast co do samego "mieć lipę", zgadzam się, że oznacza ono (albo w każdym razie może oznaczać) "mieć przechlapane".




NotNow said:


> The word _dude_ is a good example.


Not really. I've heard adults use this word too.


----------



## LilianaB

Some adults use dude too: in fact more adults than teenagers use dude, in my opinion, if they use it at all.


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> Not really. I've heard adults use this word too.



In addressing someone?


----------



## myfakename

majlo said:


> "Przypał" for me is a situation in which you are caught red-handed doing something which you're not supposed to be doing, for example cheating in an exam.



It's also an embarrassing situation, like being seen naked on the bed during your birthday party (like in our famous joke). 

Przypał is also a noun, describing either someone who's keen on commiting small crimes, or a rather stupid, slow thinking person, possibly easy to be caught on doing things like breaking classes or damaging cars. In the first case though, _przypałowiec_ is more common.


----------



## dreamlike

I've never heard "przypał" being used for a person - it's always "przypałowiec". Which has a broad range of meaning, by the way, and leds itself readily to irony. A couple of usages I can think of at the moment: 

(1) "Tomek to przypałowiec, nie zapraszam go na imprezę" - he's likely to cause some damage on the party, so I'm not going to invite him
(2) - Wczoraj zerwałem się z dwóch ostatnich lekcji  
- Ale z ciebie przypałowiec! - used sarcastically in reference to the person who's bragging petty misdeeds, like skipping the classes, "Look how brave your are" springs to mind in English 
(3) - To jest prawdziwy przypałowiec człowieku, dwie sprawy w sądzie, jeden wyrok w zawiasach... - used in a positive context, amongst certain people of course

Also, it is very common to hear "naruchać przypału" in Lubelszczyzna.


----------



## Thomas1

I for one know both used for people. However, I think I am only familiar with the first meaning Dreamlike gives. And I've never heard of the expression at the bottom of his post either (it's quite vulgar).


----------



## dreamlike

To say that it's "quite vulgar" would be an understatement. It's very vulgar and I'd probably never hear if I didn't socialize with certain people for too long. In my area, "przypał" used for a person who cause "przypał" would certainly raise some eyebrows.


----------



## myfakename

Maybe it's an uncommon substitute of przypałowiec, but I'm sure I've heard it used that way. On the other hand though, przypał meaning a slow-thinking, often not so liked by others person is very common here.


----------



## Thomas1

dreamlike said:


> To say that it's "quite vulgar" would be an understatement. It's very vulgar and I'd probably never hear if I didn't socialize with certain people for too long. In my area, "przypał" used for a person who cause "przypał" would certainly raise some eyebrows.


quite (esp. #3)


----------



## dreamlike

That was a stupid thing to say, then. But if it had not been for my unnecessary post it would've taken me some more time to learn that _quite_ can mean "to greatest possible degree", too.


----------



## majlo

NotNow said:


> In addressing someone?


I have been addressed in this way by a few adults.


----------



## dreamlike

I think there's nothing exceptional about two adults referring to each other as "dude" provided that they are relatively young (say, up to 30). Also, I think this word is typical for Americans, but it would be rather uncommon to hear it used in the UK. Although this impression might be wrong.


----------



## LilianaB

It is a very dangerous word, Dreamlike, and it can only be used by somebody who likes it and who knows how to use it and whom to address this way. You can post it on the English forum, because even I am not sure exactly who would use it and when. Usually older people use it, among their friends: it might be regional too. I knew one lawyer who would use it sometimes, but just for comical effects.


----------



## majlo

I have been addressed in this way in the UK, by a BrE native speaker, who is over 40. 



LilianaB said:


> You can post it on the English forum, because *even* I am not sure exactly who would use it and when.


Hehe, sorry for the OT, but this one was just perfect!


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, I agree it's one of these words you have to use with care, or, ideally, try not to use it at all, because it sounds dumb. If I were referred to this way by an older person, I'd think of it as a bit condescending.



			
				majlo said:
			
		

> Hehe, sorry for the OT, but this one was just perfect!




Some people say being overtly immodest is better than displaying false modesty or trying to be unassuming... I don't necessarily agree, but maybe Lilliana subscribes to this view


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, even me, Majlo, having lived in the United States most of my life. I can bet that many people born here would not be able to tell you exactly how to use it.


----------



## dreamlike

I think one has to go by intuition when using this word and there's no set rule for how one should employ it. Some people may frown on it, some even take offence, some have nothing against it, and some think that you're trying to sound "young". I know for a fact, although, that you shouldn't adresss an older person this way.


----------



## LilianaB

My advice: do not use it.


----------



## Kos

When it comes to using the word "dude", one has to use discretion.  I use the word very often, since I'm still relatively young , but I'm selective about where and when I say it.  Almost every time I talk with friends I refer to them as "dude."  It wouldn't be wise to address a person as "dude" in a formal setting or if they are a person of authority unless one knows them extremely well on a personal level. Still, I would advise to never use it in a formal setting - it may make one appear to be improper or rude.  Otherwise, the word is pretty common amongst friends and especially youths.  To my understanding, a close Polish equivalent of "dude" would be something along the lines of "koleś" or "ziomek", so if I'm correct it is easy to imagine what settings would be appropriate for addressing someone as "dude."  I hope this helps a bit


----------



## LilianaB

The person I last heard say it is about 60 now. I think maybe the word went through the whole cycle and is popular among teenagers again or it may be regional. I do not know that much about the usage of this word among teenagers but definitely do not call your boss or your neighbor who is even around forty _dude_, or any teenager you do not know, for that matter. I will still stick to my view that this is a very dangerous word


----------



## majlo

I'm afraid life isn't so simple and there are contexts in which one _could _use the word 'dude' to address a person older than himself or even his boss without being rude.

I agree that 'ziomek' and 'koleś' are very good translations of the word 'dude.'


----------



## dreamlike

The word "dude" doesn't sound any better to me than its Polish equivalent, "koleś", and the idea of using any of them would never cross my mind, unless for humorous purposes. 

I'm sure we have all seen the video in which some British man mimics 24 English accents. I loved the imitation of  the "U.S American accent" (3:30), and the word "dude" features prominently in this part.


----------

